# Dog has "puffy" butt



## Brianne333 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've got something new going on with my rat terrier Loki and I'm just confused about what it could be.

I have done A LOT of researching online about this problem today but the issue I'm running into is that most posts I'm finding are actually referring to their dogs anus and I'm not.

My dog Loki has a "puffy" butt on his right side. It is not his anus, but rather his "butt cheek" area. There is no redness or lesions and his anus looks normal. Touching it doesn't seem to bother him much and he has not been scooting his butt. It feels very loose - just like a bunch of loose skin if that makes sense (or perhaps think of a mostly deflated balloon).

I first noticed this issue a few weeks ago when I thought his butt looked "odd" but I thought maybe it was just my eyes. Around the same time, he was constipated for a day or two. Two days ago I decided there was definitely something going on and even moreso today after giving him a bath. His right side is definitely puffier.

He has never had his anal sacs expressed as we've never had any issues or reasons to feel he needed that. He is 13 now and I'm wondering if that's even a possible issue at this point given how long he's gone without anyone messing with those.

His appetite has been totally normal - eating and drinking the same as always. He is not on any new medications (we have given him benadryl a couple times over the last few weeks) and he seems normal.

If anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear them. I'd love to avoid taking him to the vet if possible - it is a traumatic experience for all involved as he is a very nervous boy and ends up being very aggressive and upset at the vets office. At 13 years old, I'd like to avoid any unnecessary stress if at all possible.


----------



## Brianne333 (Dec 2, 2014)

An update - he has been really itchy lately due to his sensitive, dry skin. This morning I caught him scratching himself, and also chewing his butt. I had not thought about that in relation to this issue but wondering if him chewing his butt might have caused this.

Have read up a lot on anal sac issues and some people have said if it is an issue with that, he will have a bad odor to him. He does not smell at all, so also wondering if I should just stop worrying about it being that as a possibility.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I think you need a vet visit. It's pretty hard for anyone to try to come up with what "could" be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Brianne333 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes of course. I know this forum isn't here to diagnose anything. But it is helpful to ask sometimes in case people have had similar experiences and might have more insight.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I work in rescue, and have worked along side a vet, and I have NO idea what you're describing could be. - Go see your vet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like a hernia. Look up perinal hernia and see if that fits the bill. By all means your dog needs to be seen by a vet.


----------

